# Ridgid cameras



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Hoping the guys with cameras can give advice. I am looking at the ridgid micro and mini, both 100'. Big price diff btwn the 2. Dont have that much work for it but would like to get one or the other before i get the big one. Thanks


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Get the best one you can afford. It's cheaper to spend a little more now then having to spend a lot later to upgrade.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

what kind of pipe do you want to inspect?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a micro, it is in no way a replacement for a big camera. It's nice for quick trouble shooting stuff, it's not very clear in 4", lighting isn't quite bright enough. 

It works great in smaller pipe. Sometimes the cable is too flexible to make tight/tough turns. It was a nice addition to my 200' see snake. Would like to have a camera in between these two


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Well it will be my first camera. Strictly used for residential. Will be used in 3 and 4" and mostly iron or clay.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

stecar said:


> Well it will be my first camera. Strictly used for residential. Will be used in 3 and 4" and mostly iron or clay.


If you are only going to have one...get the mini. Yes there is a big difference in price. And yes, for good reason.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> If you are only going to have one...get the mini. Yes there is a big difference in price. And yes, for good reason.


100% agreement. I have a mini and was my first camera. works great. You're only dissapointed once when you buy a seesnake


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Besides the monitor, any other benefit? I have heard the light is brighter.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

stecar said:


> Besides the monitor, any other benefit? I have heard the light is brighter.


Durability, clarity of image.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I love my SeeSnake Mini and CS10 monitor. Only thing I do t like about it is I think the transmitter is weak.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I doubt the transmitter is the problem. 

There is a HUGE difference between the receiving abilities of the Scout vs. the Navitrack.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I doubt the transmitter is the problem. There is a HUGE difference between the receiving abilities of the Scout vs. the Navitrack.


I don't use the scout, I have one, but use the Prototek LF2200


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> I don't use the scout, I have one, but use the Prototek LF2200


Sometime we ought to get together. I can bring a Scout and Navitrack and we can see if there really is a difference between any of them.

I'd like to see the Protek in action.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The prototek is accurate, every time. I need to play around more with the Scout, but I'm used to the Prototek now, and I haven't had a need yet to start using the Scout. 

The picture on the SeeSnake mini is out of this world, should have got these bad boy years ago. Only kock I got on it is it seems to be harder to locate, or it could all be in my head, the last few locates I've done have been not the norm.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Will said:


> The prototek is accurate, every time. I need to play around more with the Scout, but I'm used to the Prototek now, and I haven't had a need yet to start using the Scout.
> 
> The picture on the SeeSnake mini is out of this world, should have got these bad boy years ago. Only kock I got on it is it seems to be harder to locate, or it could all be in my head, the last few locates I've done have been not the norm.


It could just be the pipe angle on the last ones you did, the sonde is accurate on horizontal, and gets worse on the vertical. A little vertical is OK but when you get to a 45 angle then your depth reading goes wonky and the location. So then you track by the highest number not any graphics the locator might have. Use signal strength when in doubt. I think the ridgid sonde is good to 18 feet and 15 feet in cast iron pipe.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Ordered the mini, should have it in a few days. Thanks guys.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Cuda said:


> It could just be the pipe angle on the last ones you did, the sonde is accurate on horizontal, and gets worse on the vertical. A little vertical is OK but when you get to a 45 angle then your depth reading goes wonky and the location. So then you track by the highest number not any graphics the locator might have. Use signal strength when in doubt. I think the ridgid sonde is good to *18 feet and 15 feet in cast iron* pipe.



Eh.... I'd say around 12' my signal starts getting a little inconsistent with my Navitrak 2. I know different types of soil can have an effect as well.


----------

